# Dollies -v- four down



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Having had too much time on my sunburnt hands these last few days here in Florida waiting to drive my new Winnie out Lazydays' gates tomorrow  , I've been looking at loads of toads off and on dollies driving past.

This trip has deliberately not included thinking about the toad - we'll do that when we come back to start our road trip in May - but, well, I'm thinking about it now...

My understanding is that it costs around $2,000 to buy & fit and A-frame/brake buddy etc. whereas braked dollies are around $1,200. I've used a dolly in the UK (before it was made clear to me that I should not...) and didn't like it. However, these beasts are much beefier - 14" wheels, braked etc.

I would prefer a 4-down tow for various reasons, but there are some significant advantages to the dolly. I've happy to discuss the pros and cons of which to use, but that's relatively easy. What I'd like is some input from anyone who has bought and then sold (or knows someone who has) either a dolly, or an A-frame kit/base plate etc. It seems to me that the cost of 4-down kitting-out will have little residual value, which is important to my plans.

Dougie.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Dougie,

I have no experience of either method myself, but have you seen this in the classifieds section?

May be of some use?

Regards,
John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> May be of some use?


Thanks for that, John. It's not unfortunately, because I need to tow in the US! 

The other reason is that despite comments to the contrary, that piece of kit is only permissible for use for vehicle recovery and limited by speed and distance whilst doing so, in the UK.

Dougie.

PS - I won't be discussing this point with anyone on this thread, so please don't raise it.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Dougie,

Sorry, I wasn't thinking of you buying and using that particular one to use in the US (I suspect it wouldn't qualify as "hand luggage"). I thought I was directing you to someone who could (perhaps) give you input regarding the use of such a device. There isn't room for a cigarette paper between us on the use of such a device in the UK - I'll say no more .

Very similar devices seem to be widely advertised in the US for the sort of use I imagine you intend e.g. here.

Maybe ask Raynipper - he has experience of pulling cars behind RVs, I believe.

Regards,
John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Dougie,
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't thinking of you buying and using that particular one to use in the US (I suspect it wouldn't qualify as "hand luggage"). I thought I was directing you to someone who could (perhaps) give you input regarding the use of such a device. There isn't room for a cigarette paper between us on the use of such a device in the UK - I'll say no more .
> 
> ...


Gotcha - indeed, that dolly is exactly what I've been looking at all day - same make too. Strangely, I had an email from Ray earlier - he's trying to sell various things including his Blue Ox kit, but it's in AZ and I'm flying home tomorrow. 

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------

